# Interesting substance for sexual enhancement.



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

So people might already know of this, but I just came across it. My wife has got into various peptides for beauty treatments. I was looking for a specific collagen peptide for her when I came across this peptide called PT-141. Basically from what I have read it is an effective substance to enhance sexual desire and arousal in both men and women. I'm not a doctor or any kind of scientist but doing some searching there seems to be a lot of reports that it works quite well. It is based on another substance that is used to cause your skin to tan without any sun exposure. Participants in the study reported being horny after taking it. Thats all the info I have I figured I would share here since there are some many dead bedroom stories on here.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

The problem is always does it make you horny for your spouse or someone else. Because that is very often the root of the problem.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The problem is always does it make you horny for your spouse or someone else. Because that is very often the root of the problem.


Can't say I just came across it but it appears to be used for both men and women, and is supposed to be good for both increasing drive and improves your enjoyment of sex. But I think just generally horny so both I guess. I did find a company seems to make an auto-injector for treating low libido in women. The other name for it is Bremelanotide and the name of the auto-injector is Vyleesi.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

There are some psychotropic drugs for depression that make you horny. But again it's not always the answer because so many times there's other problems. it could actually make someone horny enough to go out and cheat if they're not into having sex with their spouse anymore for whatever reason. Or it could just make them masturbate.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

What I got from what I read was that it was similar to viagra in that it is single use and only works for a day or so. Obviously it would be kind of useless if you don't want to have sex with your partner. But the stuff I read was that something like 20% of women have some kind of sexual desire disorder so there seems to be hope that this could do for those women was ED meds have done for men with ED.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> What I got from what I read was that it was similar to viagra in that it is single use and only works for a day or so. Obviously it would be kind of useless if you don't want to have sex with your partner. But the stuff I read was that something like 20% of women have some kind of sexual desire disorder so there seems to be hope that this could do for those women was ED meds have done for men with ED.


The problem is most female desire disorders are that they have no desire for their current partner. They desire Kevin From Accounting and Sven From Yoga just fine. 

And ED meds such as viagra, cialis etc have nothing to do with male desire or libido. They are vasodialators that can increase blood flow to the penis to help achieve erection. They have no influence over libido or desire for one's mate etc. 

ED meds do not even technically "give" you an erection. They merely lower the physiological threshold for vasodialation of the penile vasculature to occur during arousal and stimulation. In other words a man still has to be aroused and comfortable and stimulated for the erection to occur. Most men will not take a pill and then spontaneously pop a woody in their pants while they are mowing the lawn or changing a flat.

If a guy can't stand to be around his wife and she has put on 75lbs and hasn't showered in a week, he could take the whole bottle of viagra and he ain't gonna get hard for her or want to get down with her.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> The problem is most female desire disorders are that they have no desire for their current partner. They desire...


According to my research women desire something forbidden or impossible that will never be requited. 






The reason why so many women are attracted to Ted Bundy and serial killers in general


It’s been 40 years since Ted Bundy led his own defense in the case brought against him by the state of Florida for the brutal murder of two Tallahassee sorority sisters. Clad in a neatly pressed gray suit, his short, dark hair slicked down so that the waves clung tightly to either side of his...




therooster.com





...this is also why the vampire/romance theme tends to get them going as well...

...hmmmmm... wait a minute... perhaps this is why women get all excited when you turn out the lights? Because it allows them to role play vampires that will incinerated in the light. 

OK... I think I am finally starting to understand! 

Badsanta


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

oldshirt said:


> The problem is most female desire disorders are that they have no desire for their current partner. They desire Kevin From Accounting and Sven From Yoga just fine.
> 
> And ED meds such as viagra, cialis etc have nothing to do with male desire or libido. They are vasodialators that can increase blood flow to the penis to help achieve erection. They have no influence over libido or desire for one's mate etc.
> 
> ...


Yep...XH had all the pecker pills money can buy but they didn’t do us a damned bit of good just sitting in the medicine chest :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Yep...XH had all the pecker pills money can buy but they didn’t do us a damned bit of good just sitting in the medicine chest :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This stuff isn't ED stuff from what I read, It seems to be geared more towards women with desire and arousal issues. So basically for women who enjoy sex when they have it but just don't ever get excited about it or desire it at all. It helps generate the desire and make them get more turned on during.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Any double blind studies on this? My powdered rhino penis fund is just about used up, time to look for an alternative. Given the history of such (usually snake oil) potions, I will want some substantiated proof beyond anecdotes.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Any double blind studies on this? My powdered rhino penis fund is just about used up, time to look for an alternative. Given the history of such (usually snake oil) potions, I will want some substantiated proof beyond anecdotes.


I know there is an FDA approved brand name for it so I assume yes.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Any double blind studies on this? My powdered rhino penis fund is just about used up, time to look for an alternative. Given the history of such (usually snake oil) potions, I will want some substantiated proof beyond anecdotes.


Something


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Something


Excellent. Thanks for hard data.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> And ED meds such as viagra, cialis etc have nothing to do with male desire or libido. They are vasodialators that can increase blood flow to the penis to help achieve erection. They have no influence over libido or desire for one's mate etc.


I know you are correct, BUT I do feel a lot more horny on cialis for some reason. It's great for me to help ED and it makes me feel hornier. Without it, I don't really get horny but that's probably just me


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

For some people it may be worth the hassle of having to inject it into subcutaneous fat (stomach, thigh, etc.), as the injectable appears to be the only valid form of PT-141.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Update: I bought a vial of this stuff to test it out. My wife and I both tried about 1.5mg. Quick review, We both noticed a slightly increased general horniness a few hours after taking our dose. This was very slight so it very possibly could have been a placebo effect. Also neither of us are low drive so I can't say if a low drive person would have a more noticeable increase. My wife did report a very noticeable tingling sensation down below within about 30 minutes and more sensitivity in her erogenous zones. She also reported slightly more powerful orgasms during sex and the duration of her orgasms was definitely longer. I don't have any ED issues so I can only report that starting about 2 hours after taking it (around 4PM) I was semi hard constantly until the following afternoon and after sex my erection didn't soften up at all for about an hour or so, that was uncomfortable. I didn't notice any enhancement during sex. It could be beneficial for ED but I can't really say. All in all it seemed to have more positive effect on my wife, we took about the same dose and I weigh about 40lbs more than her so that could be part of it. 

It cost 45 bucks and that is about 6 doses worth.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> If a guy can't stand to be around his wife and she has put on 75lbs and hasn't showered in a week, he could take the whole bottle of viagra and he ain't gonna get hard for her or want to get down with her.


We talking work week or calendar week? It might make a difference..... I can put up with a lot when I’m really horny!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> For some people it may be worth the hassle of having to inject it into subcutaneous fat (stomach, thigh, etc.), as the injectable appears to be the only valid form of PT-141.


I read a lot about nasal sprays but the stuff approved to treat female low desire is an auto-inject device. Our take away is not worth the hassle if you don't need it. So not really worth it for recreational use.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think a new husband is likely the best cure for female low sex drive.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I think a new husband is likely the best cure for female low sex drive.


That solution has the added benefit that it's likely to make her money instead of costing it.


----------

